# XBlade Case LCD Panel Clock doesn't work!



## Eleron (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,

I just recently purchased an XBlade case, and managed to work out how to connect the LCD Panel up (documentation isn't very good). However - one slight annoyance is that the clock on the panel doesn't keep very good time.... in fact - it's rather pathetic. I'd estimate that an hour after re-setting it it'd be at least 15mins out! Anyone else noticed this on their XBlade case? (or know of some way to fix it!)

Thanks,

Eleron.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah i have an XBlade case as well and run into the same trouble, mine would reset each boot and also not hold time well. I don't look at the clock much but the temps and stuff I do and I also found it was resetting my temp alarms. I replaced the battery and this helped me out some.


----------



## boji (Jul 14, 2005)

*case*

i bought a case on ebay, i forget the brand. the documentation was pathetic as well. it has an lcd clock and system monitor on the front panel. it was also to have lights on the front, like neon but led i think, that i cannot get to work. i took the front panel off and was surprised to see a battery there. i guess mine is ok as the clock keeps time but i cannot get any option other than military time. :sad: 

the case has several issues i need help with... it has very poor documentation. it has what i have finally realized are temperature sensors, (flat, element looking terminal ends in plastic). how do i physically attach them to the components and where exactly. i would guess on the cpu and vga it would be the heat sinks. the hard drive temp. sensor would go on the drive itself i guess. are these self sticky or should i not mess with the plastic? if not should i use(cough) tape(did i really say that)?

the case also has a cpu fan wire with a female end. is this to supply power to the cpu fan? i guess the monitor of the fan speed uses that too.

also there were two hdd hook-ups. i am lost on this one. i do not know if that is for the case lighting or what. i have one of them hooked up and see a hdd led blinking on the case. but what of the other? and why will the case lights not work.

if i figure out the brand, i will pass it on. this case is junk really. it is so lite weight it is flimsy. it seems to cool very well i must say that. it came with two exhaust fans and i added one.


----------

